# EvenTT09 Concourse & 'Show & Shine'



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, so who is entering this year at EvenTT09?

Davidg is out of the running, I think ANdy might be out too, so the field is wide open.

If you've never done this sort of competition before, try it, you'll be surprised how much you might enjoy it AND how far you might get.

The trophies are gleaming & ready for presentation at the end of the event, and there may even be prizes!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Who said I am out


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

show an shine for daily hacks as well?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTgreeny said:


> show an shine for daily hacks as well?


Yes mate this year there will be both


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

sounds good then,might have a blast at that 8)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

And Car of the Day!

I hope your right Cam, the bloody Trophy bloke hasn't emailed me apart from the acknowledgement. I called him today hopefully he will get back to me in the morning


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I might get the bucket it out... anyone fancy cleaning mine?????


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I've got the trophies and they look great - 
Concours Winner and Runner-Up
Show and Shine
Car of the Day


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

R6B TT said:


> I've got the trophies and they look great -
> Concours Winner and Runner-Up
> Show and Shine
> Car of the Day


great idea  how about a water beading competition for the best waxed car..... as a backup plan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the trophies and they look great -
> ...


pmsl, i just wee'd :lol:

amazing idea


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the trophies and they look great -
> ...


If the weather is anything like to day mate that might be all we have to judge on :lol:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah,i'm not really that far from the venue an the weather here is shockin,pissin it down,gail force winds lol
gonna be fun tryin to wash an polish the car we no garage or cover [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

TTgreeny said:


> yeah,i'm not really that far from the venue an the weather here is shockin,pissin it down,gail force winds lol
> gonna be fun tryin to wash an polish the car we no garage or cover [smiley=bigcry.gif]


same here m8.... will get some strange looks tomorrow :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

But you don't know who the new Judge is this year :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> But you don't know who the new Judge is this year :-*


Who ever he or she is I would just like to say I am sure they are a wonderful person and I will be in the bar at the hotel from 7pm if they need anything :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

well i've failed [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
pissin it down in donny so havent had chance to get the car clean  if it clears up later i might give the beast a clean an have a trek down


----------

